
Lazarus Rising or Icarus Falling? The GoPro and LinkedIn Question - tosseraccount
http://aswathdamodaran.blogspot.com/2016/02/lazarus-rising-or-icarus-falling-gopro.html
======
antiviral
Damodoran is a legend in the field of valuation and corporate finance. But
while methods like this are theoretically perfect, what if LinkedIn's product
is getting fundamentally less useful? How do you accurately model the decline
of a software company, where shifts in adoption trends can be steep?

Also Damodoran says things like this: "The top management of LinkedIn has
struck me as more competent and less publicity-conscious that those at some
other high profile social media companies."

But what if part of the CEO's job is to ensure positive public sentiment for
his product, which generates higher engagement (which in turn generates more
revenue through conversions) ? Most of the commenters here and elsewhere seem
to revile LinkedIn's tactics, so I would say Weiner isn't succeeding in his
job. Maybe time for a change?

